# My Ratties need names



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

any ideas? 

They are soooooo cute!!

I just put their travel box in the cage and left them to it for now and will handle them once they settled in. But they have been handled daily since my friend got them a week ago. It's a shame her daughter was allergic to them but on the other hand I got to adopt two female rat babies rather than buying them.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Haven't got a clue on names but they are gorgeous!! 

I'd love some ratties but my mum is not keen, I had to compromise on mice! lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My son has named them Flash (the one on the right) and Jazzy 
They are settling in and exploring now


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

They're beautiful! Very pretty markings - I think Flash & Jazzy suits them 

have you still got your hammy?


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd call them French and Saunders or Cagney and Lacey!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

No our hammy passed away the other day  we pretty sure there was something wrong with the litter as one of his litter mates was also very aggressive from a baby and died suddenly after appearing completely fine


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that about your hammy
I love Jazzy, she looks like a blazed variegated, not sure of their colours but they look like blues so I'd lock them up, I have a habit of stealing blue ratties:001_tt1:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> No our hammy passed away the other day  we pretty sure there was something wrong with the litter as one of his litter mates was also very aggressive from a baby and died suddenly after appearing completely fine


flippin hek thats a shock he was alive on monday.... i was just reading your other thread saying that you couldnt get any rats till your hammy was old because your oh hates rodents and now hes died,im really sorry poor little mite, did he only die yesterday then PG?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He died monday night 

He was running in his wheel, and chewing the bars of the cage all evening. Before I went to bed I checked his food and water as I usually do, emptied the water bottle and re-filled it and then went to bed.
Just as I was about to put my phone away and go to sleep I realised it was awfully quiet! Wee hammy had gone to bed after running about and then just died :crying:
I feel so bad saying I wanted rats but couldn't until after the hammy  He didn't have anything wrong with him bit of a shock


----------

